# Rotesserie Motors



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I was checking out some of the rotesseries locally and found Walmart had some for $20.00 for everything. I grabbed a couple of them. It looks like I may have my flying crank skelly along with my FCG this year.

Edited: I just plugged up the motor and it is extremely quiet. I can't even hear it run!


----------

